

A fractal in Bach's cello suite (2008) - henning
http://mathtourist.blogspot.com/2008/09/fractal-in-bachs-cello-suite.html

======
sambeau
Anyone interested in this should read "Gödel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden
Braid" by Douglas Hofstadter.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gödel,_Escher,_Bach>

It's an enlightening, bewildering and very funny book about such things.

